# Space Coast Bullets



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking for feedback on dealing with this company
and what you think of their bullets.

I'm looking for 45LC and I like their prices.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been dealing with them for a couple of years and they treat you right. Clavin and Richard are Lee and Dillon Dealers. They will take care of all your reloading needs. Their bullet's are the best. Here's their webb page.
http://spacecoastbullets.com/ :smt023


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Baldy I'll be giving them a call.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bob I just found out that they don't tack on any extra shipping charges like some of these outfits due. They ship via Fed X and what ever they charge is what you pay. I buy all my stuff off them and they are cheaper than any gun shop in my area. Good luck. :smt1099


----------

